# switching from EVO



## The Maverick (Dec 9, 2010)

I am currently switching from EVO proactively to avoid any issues with the concern over the possible recipe change for P&G ownership. I am switching to Orijen and am also planning on continuing to add raw diet as 25% of the food - it really keeps my dog interested in the food.

I own 2 husky crosses - one at 101 pounds and one at about 50. I am interested in the SOJO complete product as an added food I currently use Bravo but would like the convenience of the SOJOs storage and prep options.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I really don't have any experience with commercial raw, but i still wouldn't feed it at the same time as kibble. Personally I would not feed raw and kibble on the same day. If that's what you want to do though, feed the raw meal in the morning and feed the kibble meal at night. I once spoke with natures variety and they assured me it's fine feeding the raw patties and kibble at the same time. They said the idea of raw digesting faster than kibble is a myth. I don't believe them. I feed basic raw. For example: If I'm making a chicken, I'll cut out the breast and cook it for me. Than my dog will eat the rest raw, over the next couple of days. That includes the back, quarters, wings, neck, guts, liver and heart. I also give chicken quarters, when I can get them for $.50/lb. Other than that, he basically gets leftover cooked meats, any raw meat that looks like it's on it's way out of my fridge. The majority of his diet is kibble. He does pretty good, on the way that I'm feeding him. It's also alot cheaper than a commercial raw/kibble diet.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The Maverick said:


> I am currently switching from EVO proactively to avoid any issues with the concern over the possible recipe change for P&G ownership. I am switching to Orijen and am also planning on continuing to add raw diet as 25% of the food - it really keeps my dog interested in the food.
> 
> I own 2 husky crosses - one at 101 pounds and one at about 50. I am interested in the SOJO complete product as an added food I currently use Bravo but would like the convenience of the SOJOs storage and prep options.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?



If you are willing to do Bravo and Sojo, get off the kibble. I have fed both Evo and Orijen in the past, and although they are great kibbles....they're still kibble. Evo was the best of the best when it came to kibble in my opinion. Put them on Orijen and you'll notice in less than a month that they seem to have no energy.

Skip the kibble. It's a waste of your money and you trully have no idea, what's in the bag


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> If you are willing to do Bravo and Sojo, get off the kibble. I have fed both Evo and Orijen in the past, and although they are great kibbles....they're still kibble. Evo was the best of the best when it came to kibble in my opinion. Put them on Orijen and you'll notice in less than a month that they seem to have no energy.
> 
> Skip the kibble. It's a waste of your money and you trully have no idea, what's in the bag


No energy on Orijen?? OK...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> No energy on Orijen?? OK...



Although both of my dogs liked Orijen Large Breed Pup, they seemed to have absolutely no energy on Orijen compared to Evo.

Sorry if I mispoke on that comment....you're just suppose to know what I mean :wink:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> you trully have no idea, what's in the bag


That is 100% correct:frown:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I switched from Evo to Acana grain free right after they announced the acquisition this last spring. Both my husky mixes did fine on a hard switch with no transition. Zero problems. My foster is still eating it currently.

I changed my personal dog to a combo of THK Force and whole raw. I see us going more toward just prey model raw because I feel like she's pooping more, gaining fat/losing muscle, and why the hell am I paying $2/lb for food that does that....
I took her off the Acana because she was having super hard poop on it and her coat was greasy.


----------

